# It's Snowing....



## Katnapper (Jan 7, 2010)

We've gotten 3-4 inches on top of what we had, and it's still coming down. Expected totals of 6-8 inches by tomorrow. And I'm stuck at home with a bored 10 year old... well, he will be bored when he wakes back up (after hearing the "good" news and promptly going back to bed).






I put the trash out last night (a significant amount, since we missed last week), and you can hardly see it. I can imagine the trash trucks going around looking for likely bumps/mounds in the snow, poor guys!  :lol:


----------



## revmdn (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah, it's coming our way next.


----------



## ismart (Jan 7, 2010)

revmdn said:


> Yeah, it's coming our way next.


Yep! And then on to me.


----------



## Ntsees (Jan 7, 2010)

You know, we can use some of that snow in our Sierra Nevada mountains. Every year, it seems like there's less and less snow. And even when there's a lot of snow, it just tends to go away quick. If only I had the power to carry some of the clouds over to the West  .


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 7, 2010)

Yep... headed your way!  

Well, Jesse's up and he's already announced, "I'm bored!!!!" What are we going to do today? Can we go to Toys R Us? Chuck-E-Cheese? Make-a Mess? The Mall? My answer... "No." to all. I told him we could go out and shovel the driveway and walks. You should have heard the protests on that one!


----------



## ismart (Jan 7, 2010)

Katnapper said:


> Yep... headed your way!  Well, Jesse's up and he's already announced, "I'm bored!!!!" What are we going to do today? Can we go to Toys R Us? Chuck-E-Cheese? Make-a Mess? The Mall? My answer... "No." to all. I told him we could go out and shovel the driveway and walks. You should have heard the protests on that one!





Katnapper said:


> Beat you to it, Paul!


 :lol: Thats right! Put him to work!  :lol:


----------



## Rick (Jan 7, 2010)

They cancelled school in IL for snow? When I was growing up in central IL that was rare. The buses had chains on the tires.

They have talked about a "dusting" possibly heading our way tonight. In these parts if one flake falls people act like the sky is falling and cancel everything. Just rarely get snow here.


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 7, 2010)

Yesterday the school district I live in (the one Ryan's 13 year old sisters go to) canceled school for today because of the snow that we were supposed to get, but never did. Nice planning, eh?


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 7, 2010)

ismart said:


> :lol: Thats right! Put him to work!  :lol:


Yep!!! Here he is in all his snowshovelling glory...  






And some pics I took after we finished shovelling the driveway and walks.
















The bad thing is that where we shovelled is already all white with about 1/4 of an inch of snow covering it now. And it's still snowing.


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 7, 2010)

He does NOT look too pleased that he's shoveling snow.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 7, 2010)

haha, one snowflake, u crack me up Rick! Kat, send the boy here, tired of begging you now for his help!!!

Orin and I got more snow than Hines has pickles! I got two feet and still snowing, what u got Orin!


----------



## batsofchaos (Jan 7, 2010)

Here in Denver it started snowing yesterday and didn't let up until early this morning or so. Not a huge amount, at least not compared to how it can be here, but enough to make everything miserable. And nothing closed from the weather, but that's not surprising. The last time anything closed there was 6+ feet of snow that was destroying roofs all over town.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 7, 2010)

ZoeRipper said:


> He does NOT look too pleased that he's shoveling snow.


He wasn't at first. But to my great surprise, he hung in there without whining or complaining a bit, no farting around playing in the snow, and worked the whole time!   So he got a big "atta boy" and $7.00 for his part in helping.  

Now he's bored again.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 7, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> haha, one snowflake, u crack me up Rick! Kat, send the boy here, tired of begging you now for his help!!!Orin and I got more snow than Hines has pickles! I got two feet and still snowing, what u got Orin!


If he keeps whining and complaining that he's bored and bugging me, he's coming to you Express!!


----------



## revmdn (Jan 7, 2010)

Becky, get him a sled and send him on his way. Tell him to come back when it's getting dark. There has to be some hills somewhere close.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 7, 2010)

revmdn said:


> Becky, get him a sled and send him on his way. Tell him to come back when it's getting dark. There has to be some hills somewhere close.


I can't think of any hills close... we do have a "saucer sled," but it doesn't matter. He says he doesn't want to go back out there because it's *too cold*. Whaaaaah!!!!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh Boy!





Another child thru boredom and express mail, soon I'll have a baseball team if the snow keeps up!


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 7, 2010)

Havent seen snow in years  

Stupid SoCal and its great weather all year long :lol:


----------



## Ntsees (Jan 7, 2010)

yeatzee said:


> Havent seen snow in years  Stupid SoCal and its great weather all year long :lol:


Yeah, people like us only see snow when we go up to the mountains.


----------



## batsofchaos (Jan 7, 2010)

yeatzee said:


> Havent seen snow in years  Stupid SoCal and its great weather all year long :lol:


Cry me a river. &lt;_&lt; :lol: 

If I never saw snow again, it would be too soon.


----------



## Mantibama (Jan 7, 2010)

lol Yard work for the win! There is even snow on the ground in Alabama! The last time this happened was 7 years ago. :huh:


----------



## Rick (Jan 7, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> haha, one snowflake, u crack me up Rick! Kat, send the boy here, tired of begging you now for his help!!!Orin and I got more snow than Hines has pickles! I got two feet and still snowing, what u got Orin!


You think i'm kidding but i'm not. We get snow so rarely here that people have no clue what to do.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 7, 2010)

Early this morning, Tucker and I did our annual snow dance (last year we did it later, and someone called the cops). It has'nt snowed yet, but the temp has dropped to a mere 41F above freezing. Should we put on our mittens on yet?


----------



## ABbuggin (Jan 7, 2010)

Rick said:


> You think i'm kidding but i'm not. We get snow so rarely here that people have no clue what to do.


ROFL, isn't that right! Do you remember a few years back when be got *.25" * of snow, and because everbody freaked out and left for home, the snow was turned into slush and froze solid.  ALL of the roads were completely frozen over. A drive from the museum that normally takes 20 minutes, took 5 hours! :blink: 

On a side note, 5-6 years ago, we got 22 inches of snow overnight! :blink: Now that was an experience!


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 7, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> Early this morning, Tucker and I did our annual snow dance (last year we did it later, and someone called the cops). It has'nt snowed yet, but the temp has dropped to a mere 41F above freezing. Should we put on our mittens on yet?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 7, 2010)

mittens Kat, haha, not kittens! Yea Phil, get them mittens on!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 7, 2010)

mittens Kat, haha, not kittens! Yea Phil, get them mittens on!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 7, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> mittens Kat, haha, not kittens! Yea Phil, get them mittens on!


I put 'em on twice, Rebecca, just for you!


----------



## Rick (Jan 8, 2010)

ABbuggin said:


> ROFL, isn't that right! Do you remember a few years back when be got *.25" * of snow, and because everbody freaked out and left for home, the snow was turned into slush and froze solid.  ALL of the roads were completely frozen over. A drive from the museum that normally takes 20 minutes, took 5 hours! :blink:


Only 5 hours? That's nothing! I was working down on Capital Blvd at the time. I left work about 6. I lived eight miles from work. It took me 12 HOURS TO GET HOME. To go eight freaking miles. I got home the next day at 6 am. &lt;_&lt; I was not happy.

In other news. Last night schools were being cancelled and delayed for today due to a forecasted .25 dusting of snow. Wake up this morning? It is wet and 41.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 8, 2010)

Rick said:


> Only 5 hours? That's nothing! I was working down on Capital Blvd at the time. I left work about 6. I lived eight miles from work. It took me 12 HOURS TO GET HOME. To go eight freaking miles. I got home the next day at 6 am. &lt;_&lt; I was not happy.










Rick said:


> In other news. Last night schools were being cancelled and delayed for today due to a forecasted .25 dusting of snow. Wake up this morning? It is wet and 41.


----------



## revmdn (Jan 8, 2010)

Yeah, we only got about an inch to two inches.


----------



## ismart (Jan 8, 2010)

I only got like half an inch. Thank God! :lol: I really was not looking foward to shoveling snow after work. :angry:


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 8, 2010)

We ended up getting 7 inches. I shoveled the driveway, walk, and our sidewalk space today again too... but I didn't have my little helper.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jan 8, 2010)

Rick said:


> Only 5 hours? That's nothing! I was working down on Capital Blvd at the time. I left work about 6. I lived eight miles from work. It took me 12 HOURS TO GET HOME. To go eight freaking miles. I got home the next day at 6 am. &lt;_&lt; I was not happy. In other news. Last night schools were being cancelled and delayed for today due to a forecasted .25 dusting of snow. Wake up this morning? It is wet and 41.


Dang, I thought I had it bad.

I thought the same thing when I woke up today. All the cancellations, and I never saw a flake of snow. It was colder here though. There was a bit of ice. Because I'm home schooled, school was of course, not canceled.


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 8, 2010)

ABbuggin said:


> Because I'm home schooled, school was of course, not canceled.


Feel your pain dude


----------



## sbugir (Jan 8, 2010)

We got about 5 inches yesterday. It's already melted  . Unfortunately, no snowday. It takes a good 16" to get a snowday here lol  

Yeatzee, you're home school'd?


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 9, 2010)

Lemmiwinks, I was....

Oh and today was 80 degrees and beautiful


----------



## sbugir (Jan 9, 2010)

yeatzee said:


> Lemmiwinks, I was....Oh and today was 80 degrees and beautiful


It's a nice 50 degrees here -.-

Rub it in Yeatzee.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jan 9, 2010)

yeatzee said:


> Feel your pain dude


But it's not all bad. For my years of work at the museum (about 6 years and some 700+ volunteer hours), I get lots of college credit in entomology.    

I like North Carolina weather a lot. Nice long summers, but the winters get just cold enough to get some snow. By the time I'm getting sick of the cold, its warming up. B) I would like to move to the south or south west though. The insect fauna is so much more diverse!


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh I will lemmiwinks!

mid 70's today with a slight breez :lol:


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 9, 2010)

yeatzee said:


> mid 70's today with a slight breez :lol:


  We're at 11 degrees right now and here is the wind chill advisory we are currently under:

Urgent - Winter Weather Message
National Weather Service Lincoln IL
307 PM CST Sat Jan 9 2010
... Bitterly Cold Wind Chills Again Late This Evening Through
Sunday Morning...
.An Area Of Arctic High Pressure Over Iowa Will Continue To Drift
Southward Tonight. The Combination Of Clear Skies... Westerly
Winds From 5 To 8 Mph... And Temperatures Falling To Between Zero
And 5 Below Zero... Will Produce Wind Chill Values Of 10 To 20
Below Zero.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2010)

We might get sleet or snow, It going to be 32 in my town!!! This is insanity i live in Florida. WHERE DID THE HEAT GO?!?!?!?!? :angry: :angry: :angry: &lt;_&lt;


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 9, 2010)

Hate to say it, but I laid in my lawn today, taking some macro pix, and actually broke a sweat! :lol:


----------



## sbugir (Jan 9, 2010)

Yeatzee, GFY.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jan 9, 2010)

yeatzee said:


> Hate to say it, but I laid in my lawn today, taking some macro pix, and actually broke a sweat! :lol:


It may be cold in North Carolina, but you know what. The museum I work at has a 5,000 square foot butterfly house. It is 80 degrees in there with 80 percent humidity. It is like a mini Malaysia.  Oh, there are countless tropical butterflies, plants, and birds I can take macro pictures of any day I want.  Don't forget the hundreds of the exotic insects on display and behind the scenes I can photograph too.  

Beat that!. :lol:


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 9, 2010)

ABbuggin said:


> It may be cold in North Carolina, but you know what. The museum I work at has a 5,000 square foot butterfly house. It is 80 degrees in there with 80 percent humidity. It is like a mini Malaysia.  Oh, there are countless tropical butterflies, plants, and birds I can take macro pictures of any day I want.  Don't forget the hundreds of the exotic insects on display and behind the scenes I can photograph too.  Beat that!. :lol:


Where do you live? I'm coming over ASAP!

Man, why can't Oklahoma have one of those?


----------



## MantidLord (Jan 10, 2010)

Man, and I thought our 50-60 degree weather was bad. Hahahaha. I guess there is one thing good about Nevada, kinda. Be safe out there.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 10, 2010)

*Throwing snowballs at you all!*


----------



## Rick (Jan 10, 2010)

yeatzee said:


> Hate to say it, but I laid in my lawn today, taking some macro pix, and actually broke a sweat! :lol:


Yeah yeah. This type of cold is rare for my area and I really like the climate here. I would freeze my butt of in AK before I ever lived in Ca. Still waiting for it to fall into the ocean.


----------



## MantidLord (Jan 10, 2010)

Rick said:


> Yeah yeah. This type of cold is rare for my area and I really like the climate here. I would freeze my butt of in AK before I ever lived in Ca. Still waiting for it to fall into the ocean.


Hahaha! Ever heard of Tool's song Aenima?


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 10, 2010)

Rick said:


> Yeah yeah. This type of cold is rare for my area and I really like the climate here. I would freeze my butt of in AK before I ever lived in Ca. Still waiting for it to fall into the ocean.


i feel the love rick, I feel the love  

Personally, I'd much rather live in Tennessee. In fact my family and I almost moved there but stuff happened  

Oh, and today is another beautiful day without a cloud in sight.... the sky is quite an incredible blue right now. I should take some pics and show you guys! :lol:


----------



## MantidLord (Jan 10, 2010)

yeatzee said:


> i feel the love rick, I feel the love  Personally, I'd much rather live in Tennessee. In fact my family and I almost moved there but stuff happened
> 
> Oh, and today is another beautiful day without a cloud in sight.... the sky is quite an incredible blue right now. I should take some pics and show you guys! :lol:


 :lol: :lol: They may have forgotten what a blue sky looks like.


----------



## sbugir (Jan 10, 2010)

yeatzee said:


> i feel the love rick, I feel the love  Personally, I'd much rather live in Tennessee. In fact my family and I almost moved there but stuff happened
> 
> Oh, and today is another beautiful day without a cloud in sight.... the sky is quite an incredible blue right now. I should take some pics and show you guys! :lol:


Today is a high of 39 degrees accompanied by a huge "f" "u" to Yeatzee.


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 11, 2010)

You guys will never believe what I saw today!.......

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.






A few clouds!!!!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 11, 2010)

So what are those "cloud" things, Tanner? They look kind of ominous. We don't have them in Yuma; probably a good thing!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 11, 2010)

Katnapper said:


> We're at 11 degrees right now and here is the wind chill advisory we are currently under:
> 
> Urgent - Winter Weather Message
> National Weather Service Lincoln IL
> ...


Kat, hope u threw in some heat packs when u sent the son, sorry u had to shovel alone....:}


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 11, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> Kat, hope u threw in some heat packs when u sent the son, sorry u had to shovel alone....:}


You're too funny.



Did you end up having to shovel?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 11, 2010)

no, I swept the area to the car, and had a plow come in, driveway is almost 700 feet and to much for me, that's why I need the boy!

Waiting for Yen to send his too!


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 11, 2010)

Rebecca, you don't want me boy, he only plays with snow!






Our first snow arrived about 2 weeks before Christmas, yes it is very rare to have snow in Southern Texas this early and the entire city paralyzed even it was only 2 inches of snow. But the kids in school loves it i saw the principal in school having snow fight with the students :lol: and most of the school closed by midday.





















But the recent record low temperature in Southern Texas is a real bummer. My sprinkle system broke down due to the freeze. Snow was alright but I hate prolong frigid weather :angry:


----------

